# Pics of our ice storm!



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

We just got power today, and praying it stays on. Over 100,000 without this wk. Probably now is all the melting is causing MORE branches, and lines to fall. 
It's kind of shocking to drive around and see your town look like this 



















my dad's dopey dog who came running to us when she saw us pull in the other day. my dad lets her out in the yard with her shock collar. only puts it on vibrate, but it wasn't charged..so she took off!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

mom's neighbor's house.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

just a couple more..


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!!!!
You guys hang in there-fingers crossed that the electricity doesn't go out.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

That is just crazy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! If only ice wasn't so cold and so destructive!

Keep warm,
Suzy


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful pictures. Sorry they came at such a destructive price.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Sadly, I have almost the exact pictures from our town last year. We personally lost fences, several trees that looked just like those, and roof damage (from a tree falling on it and let water in).

We had no power for days (some friends were out for two weeks--BRRRR). People started coming to class/work (at OU) in pajama pants, weird mismatched things, etc. because they could not do laundry for two weeks.

But hang in there. It does get better. You will replace trees (the state will probably give out free trees). The damage will finally get hauled away (takes months), but it really does return to greenery in the spring. 

GOOD LUCK!
Karen


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Karen, I remember that storm. Did you not get hit with any of this one???


We were fortunate that we live in a newer subdivision and have only a handful of small trees that we planted last yr. Although we love our little trees and worried the whole time about them. The one was bent over completely..touching the ground with it's top. And dh was outside with one of the boy's toy lassos..trying to get it back up ound: Once he had it up, he just stood there. I think I got it on my flip, I'll have to post it :biggrin1: It was after driving around and seeing how bad it was out there, that I felt stupid for caring about my little tree. Which..btw, bounced back and is just fine. (i think)


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for sharing the pictures, it is oddly beautiful. I hope your electricity stays on! How do you heat your home? We heat are homes with electricity here and there would be alot of very cold people, if our electricity went out.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*what makes the poles fall down?*

Was there lots of wind too? I know that the weight of the ice causes the trees to break, but what about the telephone poles?

Holy cow...how awful!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Lynn, we heat with electric as well. But, we managed to stay quite toasty with our gas fireplace. All the time we've lived here, we've never used it. But it came in handy this wk. Doesn't really put out enough to hit all the rooms, so we shut all the doors in the house, and everyone hung out in the living room/kitchen/dining. At times, the termostat read 78..so it worked well. But, when you'd enter the bedrooms, you could see your breath it was so cold!

Linda, I guess the weight on the lines are what break the poles, too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We have ice storms here in GA too. Because the pine trees are soft they bend over with the weight of the ice and then continue grow that way. The ice is so beautiful but it is scary. We haven't had a storm like that in several years.

Glad to hear you guys are all ok and warm!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! That's unbelievable!! What part of Arkansas are you in? 

So glad you got your power back, but probably not as relieved as you are.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, ice storms are not good. The last big one we had 12 people had to come stay with us because we had a fireplace. Furniture got shoved back...mattresses came into the den...and I cooked on the camp stove! Power was out for 4 days and we all had a blast.  The sad part is the damage that is done .. and my SIL works for the power company so I feel sorry for him out in the mess. 

I hope things get better for you soon!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Kim, we're in northwest arkansas. close to the MO line in one direction (about 45 mins), and OK line in the other (about 20 mins).

Dale, the kids loved it. The day it started to flicker we blew up the air mattress in case we needed it. Good thing, cause we did. Big boys slept on that, and little ones slept in sleeping bags. All in the living room. Like you..furniture was pushed back, tables moved to other rooms. It killed me!!! Again, having a tad bit of OCD..I like order. HATE chaos. I can handle it for a bit, just to make things fun for my kids (like grab all the blankets, let's make a fort in the living room. Ok..it's been 30 mins. Put it all away, clean everything up and let's vacuum, lol)

Today the rest should melt, so I think we'll venture out further to see the rest of the damage.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Tritia,

Yes, actually. There is still 3" of ice in our yard now. Should melt today some. The kids were out of school 3 days. Sunny today though. We lost huge trees, portions of trees, and lots of little things. Sadly I lost my huge apricot tree that I used to make apricot preserves for the family and neighbors from. I have part of another apricot left. It did not produce at all last year (stress?); I sure hope it makes it. We have been told it might die in a couple years due to losing a third of the tree. 

Hopefully the sun shining will renew yours and your neighbors' spirits. I am sick of the ice though. A nice soft snow fall would be great some time.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Tritia, the pictures are amazing! I'm glad that you're managing to stay warm. Losing power in the summer is one thing, but the winter....


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG...what incredible pictures!

My thoughts are with you and your neighbors.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Tritia, that's amazing. I'm glad your power is on now. I keep hearing about over a million people losing power.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Just got back from church, and 3/4 of the place was EMPTY. Guessing still a lot without power.


----------

